# IXS-NRW-Cup 2007



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (11. November 2006)

Voraussichtliche *IXS-NRW-Cup Termine 2007*

Lauf #1:	13. 	Mai 	             Solingen  
Lauf #2:	26./27. 	Mai  		Nordheide 
Lauf #3:	10. 	Juni 		Haltern
Lauf #4:	17. 	Juni 		Saalhausen 
Lauf #5:	09. 	September 	Wickede (Ruhr)   
Lauf #6:	22./23. 	September 	Grafschaft (Hochsauerland) *FINALE*

Integriert ist der *ABUS-Schüler-Cup 2007*.
(ein Lauf findet im Rahmen der Deutschen-Meisterschaft im
Crosscountry in Wetter (Ruhr) statt.
Zusatzinfo: http://www.mbc-bochum.de) 

Für aktuelle Informationen besuchen Sie bitte 
regelmäßig die Internetseiten der Veranstalter.
-----------------------------------------------------
Offizielle Homepage:
http://www.mtb-nrw-cup.de
-----------------------------------------------------
Auswahl von Veranstalter-Homepages:
http://www.solinger-rennen.de
http://www.rsg-nordhei.de
http://www.mtb-sharkattack.net
http://www.mtb-grafschaft.de 
-----------------------------------------------------
Zeitnahme:
http://www.malkmus-timing.de 
-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tomek (12. November 2006)

was ist mit bottrop?die sollten doch auch einen lauf veranstalten!!schade wäre direkt um der ecke gewesen!
gruss tomek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (12. November 2006)

Bottrop ist 2007 noch nicht dabei.
Die Bestrebungen laufen aber, 2008 ein Crosscountryrennen auszurichten.
Wir würden dies sehr begrüßen!


----------



## ratpack (12. November 2006)

NRW-Cup!
Nordheide?


----------



## Öli__ (12. November 2006)

MTB-GRAFSCHAFT schrieb:


> Voraussichtliche *IXS-NRW-Cup Termine 2007*
> 
> Lauf #2:    26./27.     Mai          Nordheide



 Gefällt mir!!!


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (12. November 2006)

ratpack schrieb:


> NRW-Cup!
> Nordheide?



RSG-Nordheide bezieht sich nicht auf den Ort Nordheide in Schleswig-Holstein, sondern ist Vereinsname des Radclubs im nierdersächsischen Buchholz [PLZ 21244]. Es liegt in der Nähe von Hamburg und bereichert die Serie als erfahrener Veranstalter (Stevens-Jeantex-Cup).

Ganz nach der Idee der Tour de France, steuert auch der IXS-NRW-Cup so die benachbarten Länder zur Völkerverständigung an.


----------



## Attitude Team (12. November 2006)

MTB-GRAFSCHAFT schrieb:


> RSG-Nordheide bezieht sich nicht auf den Ort Nordheide in Schleswig-Holstein, sondern ist Vereinsname des Radclubs im nierdersächsischen Buchholz [PLZ 21244]. Es liegt in der Nähe von Hamburg und bereichert die Serie als erfahrener Veranstalter (Stevens-Jeantex-Cup).
> 
> Ganz nach der Idee der Tour de France, steuert auch der IXS-NRW-Cup so die benachbarten Länder zur Völkerverständigung an.



Die bei der Tour brauchen aber keine Fahrkosten zu zahlen...


----------



## Christer (12. November 2006)

MTB-GRAFSCHAFT schrieb:


> Ganz nach der Idee der Tour de France, steuert auch der IXS-NRW-Cup so die benachbarten Länder zur Völkerverständigung an.



Hat ein NRW-Cup Hobby/Lizenz Fahrer auch ein Budget wie ein Tour de France Team?

Gruß

SR


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. November 2006)

Es geht nicht nur um die Fahrtkosten, wie ist es denn wenn man um 9 oder 10 Uhr Start hat. Da bist du gezwungen einen Tag vorher anzureisen
Das letzte mal habe ich das in Lübbecke gemacht (für ein CC), und ich bereue es heute noch.


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (12. November 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Es geht nicht nur um die Fahrtkosten, wie ist es denn wenn man um 9 oder 10 Uhr Start hat. Da bist du gezwungen einen Tag vorher anzureisen
> Das letzte mal habe ich das in Lübbecke gemacht (für ein CC), und ich bereue es heute noch.



Nordheide wird eine Zweitagesveranstaltung. Ich gehe davon aus, dass dadurch Rücksicht auf die Startzeiten genommen werden wird. Wir werden dies zumindest bestreben.


----------



## Attitude Team (13. November 2006)

MTB-GRAFSCHAFT schrieb:


> Nordheide wird eine Zweitagesveranstaltung. Ich gehe davon aus, dass dadurch Rücksicht auf die Startzeiten genommen werden wird. Wir werden dies zumindest bestreben.



Jetzt mal ernsthaft.....
Als Amateurfahrer steckt man ja schon genug Geld in sein Hobby, aber wenn ich ca. 80 - 90 Euro Sprit für ein Rennen verblasen muß, da hört der Spaß doch auf ! Wo ist denn da bitte schön der Sinn ??
Außerdem habe ich keine Lust 3 Stunden hin und 3 Stunden zurück auf der Bahn zu hängen nur für 60 min Rennen.
Und jetzt komm mit nicht mit Völkerverständigung !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (13. November 2006)

An dem WE ist ja auch der Termin vom 2. Lauf des www.tune-frm-cup.de in Betzdorf.
Dort war 2006 eins der schönsten Rennen der Saison. Also keine große frage wo man sich Meldet.


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (13. November 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> An dem WE ist ja auch der Termin vom 2. Lauf des www.tune-frm-cup.de in Betzdorf.



Uns liegen folgende Informationen vor:

Tune-FRM-Cup
28.05.2007 Betzdorf                 
24.06.2007 Altenkirchen
15.07.2007 Pracht
06.10.2007 Herdorf
13.10.2007 Finale in Büchel

iXS-NRW-Cup
13.05.2007 Solingen  
26./27. 05.2007 Nordheide 
10. 06.2007 Haltern
17.06.2007 Saalhausen 
09.09.2007 Wickede   
22./23.09.2007 Grafschaft

Somit gibt es nach aktuellem Stand *KEINE Überschneidungen *, zumal wir Veranstalter uns im Vorfeld in der Planung absprechen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. November 2006)

Ja ist richtig, mein Trainingskollege ist M.Bonnekessel, von daher weiß ich Bescheid.
Ich sagte ja auch nur das an dem Wochenende noch ein Rennen ist nicht am selben Tag.
Fakt ist, Nordheide ist einfach zu weit. Auch wenn die eine lange Erfahrung und ein Top Rennen haben. Die Bundesliga sucht doch immer Veranstalter im Norden, das währe doch ideal gewesen.
Aber wir müßen auch froh sein das es immer noch Menschen gibt, die uns ermöglichen unseren Sport auszuführen.


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. November 2006)

@Raphael "Somit gibt es nach aktuellem Stand *KEINE Überschneidungen *, zumal wir Veranstalter uns im Vorfeld in der Planung absprechen."

Sorry Raphael,
abgesprochen wurde leider nichts. 
Betzdorf wird von sich aus auf den 28.5 ausweichen, damit die Fahrer sich in Ruhe überlegen können, wo sie starten wollen. 
Sicher ist es für den Norden toll, dass dort ein Rennen ist, das aber auf Kosten von den eingeschworenen NRW-Cup-Fahrern zu machen halte ich für nicht sinnvoll. Da ist weniger mehr!

Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass die Nordheider ein erfolgreiches Rennen durchführen werden.
Eine Anfahrt lohnt sich aber für die meisten nicht, da selbst im besten Fall das Preisgeld nicht mal ausreicht den Sprit zu bezahlen. 
Wenn natürlich 4-stellige Gesamtpreisgelder locken, ändert sich meine Meinung gravierend


----------



## Pevloc (13. November 2006)

Hmm ,kann schon den Unmut der Community hier verstehen über Nordheide, werde dort wohl auch nicht starten. Kann und will ich mir als Student nicht leisten.


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. November 2006)

Jetzt am Wochenende geht übrigens die Crosssaison in NRW los. 3 Rennen Arnsberg (2x) und dann in Wickede. Auch für Hobbyfahrer mit MTB´s erlaubt. Lenkerbreite max. 50 cm und ohne Hörnchen! Infos über www.bdr-online.org


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (13. November 2006)

Hmm, bin Lizenz C, kann ich dort auch fahren? Mein Lenker hat nur 48cm, und Hörnchen, naja, kann man ja abschrauben...


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. November 2006)

Ich glaube nicht. 

Aber guch mal hier 

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Ausschreibung&menuid=288

und hier

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...id=288&ID_Veranstaltung=9519&mode=ascr_detail


----------



## checky (14. November 2006)

Erstmal:
Ich finds klasse dass hier in Sachen XC wieder was abgeht. Nach dem ja offensichtlich doch sehr gut gelandeten Tune/FRM Cup freue ich mich umsomehr, dass der gute alte NRW-CUP auch wieder aufersteht.

ABER das Rennen in Bucholz kann ja wohl nur ein schlechter Witz sein. Und der Vergleich mit der TDF ebenfalls. Welches Budget steht denen & deren Fahrern denn zur Verfügung. 
Der NRW-CUP lebt & stirbt mit der Masse & das sind nunmal die Hobbyfahrer & genau denen stößt man mit einem solchen Austragungsort mächtig vor den Kopf.
Überlegt doch mal die Kosten & den Zeitaufwand den ein Fahrer dafür mitbringen muß. Würdet Ihr das auf Euch nehmen ? Ich sicher nicht.
Dann gebt doch lieber Bottrob ne Chance, das liegt schön zentral, hat wenigstens ein bisschen mit NRW zu tun  und alle freuen sich, dass alle Rennen schön kompakt in der beheimateten Region stattfinden.
Was interessiert mich eine Strecke vom ehem. Stevens .... Cup. Der Name allein läßt durch gerade vergangene Medienmeldungen mein Nackenhaar senkrecht stehen. Hoffentlich transferiert sich diese jüngste negative Publicity nicht auf den NRW-CUP.
Gibt es denn wenigstens 2 Streichergebnisse angesichts dieses absurden Austragungsortes ?

edit: bevor der NRW-CUP auf Völkerverständigung geht fände ich eine wieder ansehnliche Serie im eigenen Land erstmal wichtiger


----------



## M::::: (14. November 2006)

Ich gebe checky völlig Recht. Ein NRW-Cup kurz vor Hamburg ist und bleibt Blödsinn.
Die Resonaz hier und im NRW CUP 06-Thread ist dahingehend wohl eindeutig.
Was die Veranstalter bewogen hat da ein Nrw-Cup Rennen zu machen ist mir nen Rätsel.Nur die Tasache das es ein "erfahrener Veranstalter" ist, ist wohl kaum ein Argument,denn gibt s ja Europaweit   (hoffentlich bring ich jetzt hier die Veranstalter nicht auf dumme Gedanken 

Das Bottrop nicht dabei ist find ich auch schade,aber liegt wohl eher an Genehmigunsgeschichten,denk ich jetzt mal.

Nichts desto Trotz freu ich mich das der NRW Cup wieder da ist und auch nicht mehr ganz so HSK lastig ist.

@Checky
Ich seh grad auf meinem frischen 07 er Kalender: Wir sind ab dem 26.5 eh in Frankreich  Das nenn ich Urlaubsplanung


----------



## Bonnekessel (14. November 2006)

Schade, dann seid ihr ja nicht in Betzdorf dabei


----------



## checky (14. November 2006)

1 Streichergebniss hats doch oder


----------



## M::::: (14. November 2006)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Schade, dann seid ihr ja nicht in Betzdorf dabei



Jo,aber Urlaub ist ja auch schön 
Zu mal die Anreisezeit zu unserem Urlaubsziel nur unwesentlich länger ist, als zur Nordheide 

Wären wir Pfingsten nicht weg, hätten wir NATÜRLICH Betzdorf dem Vorzug gegeben


----------



## Sportstudent (14. November 2006)

Pevloc schrieb:


> Hmm, bin Lizenz C, kann ich dort auch fahren? Mein Lenker hat nur 48cm, und Hörnchen, naja, kann man ja abschrauben...



NEIN

Die Regelung mit den MTBs gilt nur für den Lizenzlosen und Nachwuchsbereich.

Zum Thema Nordheide:

Hier wird immer von einer Doppelveranstaltung gesprochen, d.h. aber nur wie es in Grafschaft schon seit Jahren ist, Sa BDR Schüler Sichtung und evtl paar Hobbys und am Sonntag dann wieder die Lizenzler, oder irre ich mich da?

Und die Startzeiten konnten ja im vergangenen NRW Cup auch nur seltenst einghalten werden. Da kommt alles südlicher des Ruhrgebiets im Sommer nicht mehr im hellen in der Heimat an.

Mein Vorschlag: 
Sa Abend ein Short Race, gerne auch unter Flutlicht und der Veranstalter kümmert sich um günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten, funktioniert bei diversen Straßenveranstaltungen (Napoleon Cup etc.) auch.

@Bonnekessel: der 28.5 ist ein Montag, ist das 2007 Pfingstmontag ?

Gruß Malte


----------



## Bonnekessel (14. November 2006)

ja genau Pfingstmontag

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Sportstudent (18. November 2006)

Und wieder nach oben. Irgendwie scheint die Diskusion ja eingeschlafen zu sein. 

Wenn man sich so im Wald umhört, scheint kein Fahrer (hier im Großraum DO/BO/EN) ein wirkliches Interesse an der Veranstaltung in Nordheide zu haben. 

Mein Vorschlag ist ja irgendwie untergegangen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (18. November 2006)

Sportstudent schrieb:


> Wenn man sich so im Wald umhört, scheint kein Fahrer (hier im Großraum DO/BO/EN) ein wirkliches Interesse an der Veranstaltung in Nordheide zu haben.


Ist in meinem Umfeld genauso 



Sportstudent schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag ist ja irgendwie untergegangen.....


Mal abgesehen davon das ich ja eh im Urlaub bin:
Ich würde so eine weite Strecke für nen CC Rennen nicht in Kauf nehmen.
"Günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten" wären in dem Fall ja wahrscheinlich eine Turnhalle o.Ä. ,woran ich persönlich auch kein Interesse hätte ,weil ich vor Rennen gerne gut schlafe


----------



## Öli__ (18. November 2006)

> Wenn man sich so im Wald umhört, scheint kein Fahrer (hier im Großraum DO/BO/EN) ein wirkliches Interesse an der Veranstaltung in Nordheide zu haben.



Kann es sein das ihr da unten viel zu verwöhnt seit weil ihr alle eure Renne vor der Haustür habt? 
Buchholz/Nordheide ist von mir 160km entfernt und dabei das Rennen mit der kürzesten Anreise.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. November 2006)

für ein cc herren hobby rennen,  hin und zurück 800km( köln hamburg 425 km) fahren ist totaler schwachsinn
und hobby herren ist meistens weniger wie eine stunde renndauer


----------



## Sportstudent (18. November 2006)

Öli schrieb:


> Kann es sein das ihr da unten viel zu verwöhnt seit weil ihr alle eure Renne vor der Haustür habt?
> Buchholz/Nordheide ist von mir 160km entfernt und dabei das Rennen mit der kürzesten Anreise.



Nöö verwöhnt sind wir hier nicht, für mich sind das aus Dortmund 640km für 90-100 Minuten Rennen. 

Es stellt sich halt nur die Frage was hat eine Stadt kurz vor Hamburg mit NRW zutun? Vielleicht kann ja mal einer der an der Planung beteiligt war wie z.B. "MTB-GRAFSCHAFT" was dazu sagen weshalb Nordheide/Buchholz mit dabei ist?

Auch finde ich z.B. den Termin in Grafschaft(Finale) nicht so dolle, das kollediert mit den XCM Deutschen in St. Ingbert. 

Gruß und GN8


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. November 2006)

Das der NRW-CUP in andere Bundeslander expandiert finde ich gar nicht so schlimm. Südniedersachsen (Osnabrück-Teutoburger Wald), Westhessen (Willingen oder Herborn) wären sinnvolle und vertretbare Wahlen gewesen 
Ich habe Bedenken, dass 2008 nachher noch andere weit entfernte Verstaltungsorte in den NRW-Cup kommen und die Fahrzeiten und -kosten ins unsinninge abdriften.

Das ist doch auch der Grund, warum wir Amateure nicht zu den Bundesligarennen fahren.


----------



## Skorpion (19. November 2006)

Moin,
hier rauchen ja die Köpfe wegen ungelegter Eier.
Meines Wissens hat die RSG-Nordheide über eine Beteiligung beim NRW-Cup
nachgedacht. Die Beteiligung ist aber sicher mit viel zu hohen Kosten für den kleinen Verein verbunden.
Schade, dass immer nur gemeckert wird. Wo sind die freiwilligen Helfer, die Rennen organisieren. Im Norden sind die MTB-Rennen schon fast ausgestorben (Stevens). 
Die RSG ist ein kleiner aktiver Verein, der versucht Rennen zu organisieren, damit auch die Jugendlichen des Vereins Möglichkeiten haben an Rennen teilzunehmen. 
Am 13.01.2007 findet wieder ein Cross-Rennen der RSG (im Rahmen des Hamburger Cross Cups 2006/2007) statt

http://www.rsg-nordhei.de/Termine/Crossrennen.htm


----------



## Sportstudent (19. November 2006)

Es wird ja nicht über das Rennen oder besser über die Veranstaltung in Nordheide gemeckert sondern darüber das das Rennen im Rahmen des NRW Cups stattfinden soll.


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. November 2006)

Jetzt kommen auch noch die EMC-Termine dazu.

Pfingsten total überladen 

2. Lauf am Samstag, 26.05.07 in Mehren/Daun
3. Lauf am Pfingstmontag, 28.05.07 in Laufeld

Mist!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. November 2006)

Bei soviel durcheinander entscheide ich mich jetzt für Offenburg, Weltcup, da lohnt auch die weite Anfahrt.Habe ebenfalls gehört das Nordheide nicht fest ist.(im NRW Cup)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (20. November 2006)

Der optimale Lösungsvorschlag wäre, dass Nordheide, wenn nicht unbedingt an Pfingsten festghalten werden muss, auf den 22. April oder 2./3. Juni auszuweichen würde, denn da hätten sie die besten Chancen viele Starter zu haben. An diesen Wochenenden sind sie völlig konkurrenzfrei!!!!

P.S. Dafür komme ich auch, versprochen!


----------



## pearljam68 (20. November 2006)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr am schimpfen seit Niedersachse muß auch,wenn er Seniorenfahrer ist auch zwischen 6 und 7 sich auf den Weg machen.


----------



## Bonnekessel (20. November 2006)

pearljam68 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ihr am schimpfen seit Niedersachse muß auch,wenn er Seniorenfahrer ist auch zwischen 6 und 7 sich auf den Weg machen.



90 Prozent der Fahrer sind aus NRW, weil es der NRW-Cup ist und die dürfen alle nach Nordheide fahren, das ist doch das Problem. Stell dir vor Trier würde ein Rennen zum NRW-Cup ausrichten, das wäre genauso blöd


----------



## Wave (26. November 2006)

Mal ganz abgesehen von etwaigen Terminüberschneidungen kann ich die Entscheidung mit Nordheide auch nicht verstehen geschweige denn unterstützen. Will man damit das diesjährige magere NRW-CUP Jahr mit nur drei Rennen "überdecken" indem man eine ganze Reihe Veranstaltungen in den Kalender ergeben wovon eine meiner Meinung nach überhaupt keinen Sinn ergibt?!

Raphael, wäre nett wenn du dazu mal Stellung beziehen könntest! Als Außenstehender wird man doch irgendwie ein bissl vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt. Zu viele Köche verderben zwar bekanntlich den Brei aber wäre doch mal ganz intressant zu erfahren was euch zu einer solche drastischen Aufstockung der Termine verleitet hat

Marc


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (27. November 2006)

NORDHEIDE ist 2007 *nicht* als Ausrichter beim iXS-NRW-CUP dabei! Gründe hierfür sind zu hohe Kosten für den Verein und die Entfernung zu den Kernrennen des iXS-NRW-CUPs. Wir hoffen, diese Entscheidung ist im Sinne der Rennfahrer.


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. November 2006)

Daun  Betzdorf  Laufeld 

Hier der neue Rennterminplan für Pfingsten:

Der totale Wahnsinn im nördlichen Rheinland-Pfalz!

Samstag EMC in Mehren/Daun (http://www.mountainbike-racing.de/emc/frame.html):D 
Sonntag Tune-FRM-Cup in Betzdorf (www.tune-frm-cup.de)   
Montag EMC in Laufeld (http://www.mountainbike-racing.de/emc/frame.html):o 

Dann drei Tage Urlaub ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (28. November 2006)

wollte nächstes Jahr erstmals den NRW-Cup fahren.
Stelle jetzt fest, dass immer mehr Rennen 2007 ausfallen. Von Internetseite NRW-Cup gibt es nichmals Infos über die Veranstaltung.  Habe mitbekommen das die FunKlasse nur eine Renndauer von 40 Minuten hat, da lohnt sich ja nicht die Anreise. Würde zwar gerne als Hobbyfahrer bei der Lizenzklasse starten (wie beim EMC 2006), aber ich glaube nicht dass das geht. Eine Lizenz werde ich aus persönlichen Gründen (Will nicht den BDR unterstützten, weil diese Jahrelang den MTBSport ausrotten wollten) nicht holen. Vielleicht kann ein Veranstalter hierzu Stellung nehmen. Für 40 Minuten Renndauer werde ich wohl den NRW-Cup sausen lassen und mich lieber auf den EMC und Tune-FRM-Cup konzentrieren. Schade 
Gruß
Manfred


----------



## xc-mtb (11. Dezember 2006)

Die 40 minuten Renndauer lohnen sich aber beim NRW-Cup. Das macht echt Spass. Da muss man auch erst einmal mithalten könnnen. 
Die Strecken finde ich zumindest sehr gut.
Fahre dieses Jahr mit Lizenz und mach mir jetzt schon sorgen ob ich mein Niveau auf die 90 bis 110 min schieben kann. Mal schauen wie es im Winter läuft. Matze ist auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. März 2007)

Ziemlich ruhig hier ...dann mach ich mal wieder was, aber in eigenen Interesse 

Webmaster Dirk Petscheleit (www.roterblitz.de) und Malkmus-Timing haben soeben die Anmeldung zum Tune-FRM-Cup 2007 freigeschaltet. Eine Cupanmeldung für alle Rennorte ist 2007 nur online möglich! Tagesmeldungen für die Einzelrennen sind natürlich auch noch am Renntag gegen Nachgebühr möglich.

Vorteil für die Cupfahrer ist neben einem Cupsparpreis auch, dass sie ihre Startnummer behalten, wodurch die Warterei an der Startnummernausgabe sicher weiter eingeschränkt wird. Zusätzlich bekommen die Cupfahrer, die sich rechtzeitig anmelden, ihren Namen auf ihre Startnummer gedruckt. Anmeldung unter www.tune-frm-cup.de

P.S. Auch zum NRW-Cup könnt ihr euch anmleden! Beim gleichen Zeitnehmer natürlich, denn Qualität hat einen Namen MALKMUS!


----------



## Wave (24. März 2007)

Man erkläre mir mal eins:
Wie ist es möglich, dass man sich beim NRW-CUP für eine C-Klasse anmelden kann obwohl vom BDR folgendes bekannt ist?! :

1. Email: 
"...es gibt ab 2007 keine C-Klasse mehr.Nur noch A + B. 

Aufstieg gilt für B-Klasse. ..."

2. Email:
"....Alle MTB Lizenzen (also die MTB angekreuzt haben) sind C- Lizenzen.
Nur die jetzt in der A- Lizenz Datei MTB sind, haben den Eintrag in der
Lizenz A.
Start im MTB Rennen= B-Klasse. Beim Straßenrennen dürfen nur die in der
A-Klasse starten, bei denen A in der Lizenz steht. Alle anderen nur in
der C Klasse.....


----------



## Bonnekessel (24. März 2007)

Ich kann dir keine Antowort drauf geben, ist ja auch nicht meine Aufgabe hier.

Aber folgenden Hinweis kann ich dir geben: Mein Freund hat C-Klasse/U 23 in seiner "BDR-LIZENZ" stehen, daher nehme ich an, dass es eine C-Klasse weiterhin gibt.

GRuß Bonne

Was hast du denn für eine gelöst in deinem ersten Herrenjahr? Und fährst weiter bei Fuji?


----------



## Wave (24. März 2007)

Ja, fahre weiter für das SR-Suntour/Fuji Team!


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. April 2007)

Nach den Regeln des BDR ist C = B 

"1,2 oder 3 du musst dich entscheiden drei Lizenzen sind frei ..." so ähnlich lautet der Song aus einer bekannten Kinderrateserie.
Der BDR verwirrt sowohl die Veranstalter, als auch die Fahrern, die eine C-Lizenz gelöst haben. In einem Telefonat (10.04.2007) wurde mir dann gesagt, dass der Buchstabe nur für den Straßenradsport gilt, aber nicht für die MTB-Rennen, weil es 2007 keine C-Rennen mehr gibt . Ja ist klar, also kann man mit der C-Lizenz, die ja nur für die Straße gilt, MTB-Bundesliga fahren, oder Nein, das ist so nicht richtig, denn da steht ja C und in diesem Falle ist C gleich B und damit darf "nur" das Aufstiegsrennen bestritten werden. Also gibt es 2007 nur noch A/B-Rennen, wo die C-Fahrer mitfahren!
*Gibt also keine C-Klasse mehr, oder was*

Euer Bonne


----------



## xc-mtb (10. April 2007)

Werden denn dann eventuell die A/B Rennen in zwei Cup-Wertungen aufgeteilt? Sonst hab ich als C-Neuling ja gar keine Chance mehr auf ein Erfolgserlebnis.

Sonst wäre es vielleicht gut wenn man den Abstand zwischen Hobby und Lizenz verringert und nen kleinen Sprung in der Renndauer auf die A aufbaut.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## Bonnekessel (11. April 2007)

Das kostet Geld ...


----------



## Racer09 (27. April 2007)

Hi, der Start zum NRW-Cup bei uns in Solingen ist ja nicht mehr weit weg. Nun ne Kurze Info, die Strecke des letzten Jahres ist an sich gebleiben, wir haben nur den untersten Teil des Downhills der Lizenzstrecke geändert (es gibt keine Holzpodestlösung mehr) und des weitern haben wir den ersten Teil des Uphills Wetterfester gemacht (rechnen aber dieses Jahr mit Bombenwetter ), zu sehen unter http://www.velo-solingen.de/modules...ile=index&topic_id=1&page_id=535#Downhill.jpg (der letze Teil des downhills ist zur echten Mutkurve geworden... direkter Blick in die Wupper...(entweder man kriegt die Kurve, oder freier Fall in die Wupper ca 5m., nur im Rennen hängt da natürlich ein Fangzaun!!!). Denke es wird ein richtig geiles Rennen, die Strecke ist richtig top, das Starterfeld auch (es können auch ruhig noch ein paar mehr werden...), was zählt ist die eigene Form...
..Für den ersten Lauf ist nahezu alles gerichtet...

Keep on racing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (4. Mai 2007)

Bin grad beim Anmelden.

"Wertung Landesverbandsmeisterschaft NRW" was bring es dort ein kreuz zu machen als Hobby Fahrer

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## Wave (4. Mai 2007)

gar nichts!
ist nur relevant als Lizenzler


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (4. Mai 2007)

Wie abgespeckt ist die Hobby Runde genau? Km, Hm und der Anspruch?


----------



## Becci (5. Mai 2007)

wie siehts denn dieses jahr mit ner cup wertung der fun damen aus?


----------



## xc-mtb (5. Mai 2007)

Wird A und B bei den Herren jetzt eigentlich zusammen oder getrennt gewertet? Die C-Klasse ist ja abgeschaft!

Wann kommt eigentlich die Ausschreibung auf die Seite?

Bis nächsten Sonntag.

Matze


----------



## Racer09 (7. Mai 2007)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:


> Wie abgespeckt ist die Hobby Runde genau? Km, Hm und der Anspruch?



Hi, die Hobbyrunde ist schon deutlich kürzer als die Lizenzrunde (aus dem Bauch raus würd ich sagen das sie 2,5 - 3km lang ist). Auf der Strecke der Lizenzklassen gibt nen Knotenpunkt, wo man sich in der Einfahrt in den Downhill und im Anstieg begegnet und von dort aus gehts für die Funklassen direkt zurück zu Start und Ziel (also nicht den letzten, steilen Teil der Abfahrt + den dazugehörigen Anstieg, also die Funklasse fährt den Berg nur halb runter und dann gehts wieder hoch, nicht wie die Lizenzklasse, die ganz runter fährt). Dies ist leider nötig, um den doch sehr unterschiedlichen Leistungsvermögen in der Funklasse gerecht zu werden, weil wer will in nem Rennen nur 1-2 Runden fahren, lieber mehrere kurze Runden.

@xc-mtb: A und B wird leider meines Wissens zusammen gewertet.

Keep on racing


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (7. Mai 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Hi, die Hobbyrunde ist schon deutlich kürzer als die Lizenzrunde (aus dem Bauch raus würd ich sagen das sie 2,5 - 3km lang ist). Auf der Strecke der Lizenzklassen gibt nen Knotenpunkt, wo man sich in der Einfahrt in den Downhill und im Anstieg begegnet und von dort aus gehts für die Funklassen direkt zurück zu Start und Ziel (also nicht den letzten, steilen Teil der Abfahrt + den dazugehörigen Anstieg). Dies ist leider nötig, um den doch sehr unterschiedlichen Leistungsvermögen in der Funklasse gerecht zu werden, weil wer will in nem Rennen nur 1-2 Runden fahren, lieber mehrere kurze Runden.
> 
> @xc-mtb: A und B wird leider meines Wissens zusammen gewertet.
> 
> Keep on racing



Danke für die Info, aber dann werde ich mich wohl wieder von eurem Rennen abmelden. Dafür ist mir der Anfahrtsweg und der Sonntag dann doch zu schade.


----------



## Racer09 (7. Mai 2007)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, aber dann werde ich mich wohl wieder von eurem Rennen abmelden. Dafür ist mir der Anfahrtsweg und der Sonntag dann doch zu schade.




Im Grunde, was macht das für nen Unterschied, entscheidend ist unterm Strich die Renndauer und die ist gleich, egal ob kleine, oder große Runde.

Ps. auch auf ner kleinen Runde kann man mächtig Spaß bekommen.


----------



## hefra (8. Mai 2007)

Wie wird das mit der Landesverbandsmeisterschaft geregelt? Ich hab mal einfach ein Häkchen gemacht... hab C Lizenz.

Ich freu mich schon aufs erste CC Rennen dieses Jahr.

Wird es bei Regen schlammig? Dann sollte ich vielleicht noch andere Reifen kaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (8. Mai 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Im Grunde, was macht das für nen Unterschied, entscheidend ist unterm Strich die Renndauer und die ist gleich, egal ob kleine, oder große Runde.
> 
> Ps. auch auf ner kleinen Runde kann man mächtig Spaß bekommen.



Prinzipiell hast du recht und daher werde ich auch am Sonntag bei euch aufschlagen. Hoffe aber das man die kleine Runde wenigstens noch als MTB-Strecke erkennen kann und nicht wie z.B. in Oelde. Allerdings habe ich bisher auch nur gutes über die Austragung von Rennen des VeloSolingen gehört und daher will ich mich dann auch mal davon überzeugen.


----------



## Racer09 (8. Mai 2007)

hefra schrieb:


> Wie wird das mit der Landesverbandsmeisterschaft geregelt? Ich hab mal einfach ein Häkchen gemacht... hab C Lizenz.
> 
> Ich freu mich schon aufs erste CC Rennen dieses Jahr.
> 
> Wird es bei Regen schlammig? Dann sollte ich vielleicht noch andere Reifen kaufen...



1. C-Klasse gibts beim biken neuerdings nicht mehr (Leute die ne C Lizenz haben, sind beim biken automatisch zum B Fahrer geworden. Ps der BDR hat die C-Klasse beim biken abgeschaft).
2. Bezüglich der LVM, wird das bei der Nummernausgabe nochmals kontrolliert, wer ne Lizenz über nen NRW Verein bezogen hat, kommt automatisch mit in die LVMwertung.
3. Zum Thema Schlamm, klar wirds matschig wenns so weiter regnen sollte, nur Richtung Wochenende solls ja wieder besser werden. Aber auch wenns so weiter regnen sollte, ist die Strecke dieses Jahr besser bei Matsch fahrbar als letztes Jahr (haben in gewissen Passagen Schotter aufgeschüttet, damit nichtmehr so tief matschig wird, aber nicht Autobahnmäßig). Werd morgen nochmal ein paar Runden drehen um mich schon mal an feuchte, matschige Bedingungen zu gewöhnen.


----------



## Bonnekessel (8. Mai 2007)

C-Klasse abgeschafft! Und trotzdem konnte man eine C-Lizenz beantragen?!?!?

Erst lässt der BDR die Fahrer zum Jahresende 2006 eine C-Lizenz beantragen und dann schafft er im Frühjahr 2007 die C-Klasse einfach ab. Da werden doch alle C-Fahrer zum Kanonenfutter für die A-Fahrer und gehen leer aus.

Das ist doch das gleiche, als wenn ich Gutscheine verkaufe, für die es keine Ware gibt. Typisch BDR-Funktionäre.

Ich versuche bei "meinen" Tune-FRM-Cup eine Lösung zu finden.

Guckt mal nach.


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Mai 2007)

Ja das ist eigenartig abgelaufen da. 
Ich hatte mit dem Gedanken gespielt 07 in der C-Klasse zu Fahren, zum Glück habe ich doch Master genommen. 
Aber nächste Saison werden einige Gute Herrenfahrer vieleicht Hobby fahren, mal eher als A-B.


----------



## Tomek (9. Mai 2007)

hallo
bin sonntag auch dabei und wollte wissen was denn die ehemaligen c-fahrer für ne zeitangesetzt wird!muüssen wir jetzt auch die vollen 120 minuten fahren?
bis sonntag
tomek


----------



## Bonnekessel (9. Mai 2007)

Und die Senioren? 1o5 Minuten(so steht es auf der Solinger Seite) ist das richtig? Danke für eine Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (9. Mai 2007)

Tomek schrieb:


> hallo
> bin sonntag auch dabei und wollte wissen was denn die ehemaligen c-fahrer für ne zeitangesetzt wird!muüssen wir jetzt auch die vollen 120 minuten fahren?
> bis sonntag
> tomek



yes


----------



## Racer09 (9. Mai 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Und die Senioren? 1o5 Minuten(so steht es auf der Solinger Seite) ist das richtig? Danke für eine Info



Hi Bonne,
so wie meine Infos sind, sind 105min korrekt, so stehts ja auch auch www.Rad-Net.de. Sag mal bis Sonntag. Übrigens, die Strecke ist immernoch gut fahrbar, trotz des Dauerregens der letzten Tage (bin eben 6 Runden gefahren).


----------



## Bonnekessel (9. Mai 2007)

für mich wird es ja dann ein Marathon ...aber ich freu mich

Die Seniorenklasse ist ja gerade sensationell besetzt! Holger und Dirk kommen ja sicher auch noch dazu und naütlich Thomas Schulte-Popeye


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Mai 2007)

Also Fazit:
Schöner NRW Auftakt.
Meiner Meinug nach hat alles gepasst, Strecke( gut mit einführungs Runde usw.), Zuschauer gabs auch, und die Orga lief auch sehr gut. Zeitnahme ist klar, war ja Malkmus. Starke Teilnehmer Felder, war ja auch LVM. 
Hier noch mal glückwunsch an Bonne.
An meiner Form muß ich noch was machen, aber kommt. 

P.S. so gehts auch beim www. TUNE FRM CUP .de weiter


----------



## Sportstudent (13. Mai 2007)

Ergebnisse Herren und der Rest ?

Musste mal wieder lernen fürs Exmanen....


----------



## Wave (13. Mai 2007)

Satz mit X, das war wohl nix!

Schaltung irgendwas kaputt, andauernd ins Leere getreten und nur drei Runden gefahren. Trotzdem super Veranstaltung!

Glückwunsch noch an Michael...hab ich heute versäumt obwohl wir uns gesehen haben!


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. Mai 2007)

Ach Marc,
ich kann dir nur verzeihen, wenn du dich noch beim Tune-FRM-Cup anmeldest 

Ich fands auch toll in Solingen. Guter Kurs- alle Bekannten gesehen und dann auch noch gute Beine, was will ich mehr 

Ich hoffe dass jetzt beim tune-frm-cup.de genauso gut anläuft, aber wer letztes Jahr in Betzdorf war, weiß eh dass da Profis organisieren


----------



## Sportstudent (13. Mai 2007)

Sportstudent schrieb:


> Ergebnisse Herren und der Rest ?
> 
> Musste mal wieder lernen fürs Exmanen....



Erledigt, Malkmus war ja wieder schneller als die Feuerwehr....


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (14. Mai 2007)

Also die Organisation war top. Die Strecke der Hobbyklasse war nicht ganz nach meinem Geschmack. Meine Platzierung war auch nicht gerade berauschend, aber mit meiner Zeit kann ich für das erste Rennen des Jahres leben. Im CC hängen die Lorbeeren einfach ein Stück höher, dass muss ich immer wieder feststellen. Zu dem bin ich auch, glaube ich, mit meinen 87 kg kein geborener CC Fahrer.
Aber egal in Haltern wird wieder angegriffen!


----------



## M::::: (14. Mai 2007)

Kann mich MEC Hammer nur anschließen: Orga war prima, Hobby-Strecke fahrtechnisch leider eher fade.

Obwohl ich ein großer Dieter Malkmus- Fan bin, kann ich dem Ergebnis nicht ganz trauen.Das Ergebnis bei den Fun Senioren 1 stimmt so nicht ganz.Ein Kollege der definitiv vor mir war ist deutlich hinter mir gelistet.

Darüber hinaus stell ich mal so zur Diskussion, ob es Mitfahrer, die das ganze Rennen ~ 9.00 Rundenzeiten fahren,es schaffen können in der letzten Runde ne 6.23 hin zu legen (schnellste Rundenzeit des Siegers war bei uns 6.39 )


Gruß M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (14. Mai 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Kann mich MEC Hammer nur anschließen: Orga war prima, Hobby-Strecke fahrtechnisch leider eher fade.
> 
> Obwohl ich ein großer Dieter Malkmus- Fan bin, kann ich dem Ergebnis nicht ganz trauen.Das Ergebnis bei den Fun Senioren 1 stimmt so nicht ganz.Ein Kollege der definitiv vor mir war ist deutlich hinter mir gelistet.
> 
> ...



Ja das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Bei Engelbert haben sie ihn eine Runde vergessen zu stoppen, daher auch die doppelt so hohe Rundenzeit ind Runde 2. Dann denke ich ist das mit den 6,23 wohl nur ein Tippfehler und 9,23 müßte da stehen. Dann würde es auch wieder passen.


----------



## Wave (14. Mai 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Kann mich MEC Hammer nur anschließen: Orga war prima, Hobby-Strecke fahrtechnisch leider eher fade.
> 
> Obwohl ich ein großer Dieter Malkmus- Fan bin, kann ich dem Ergebnis nicht ganz trauen.Das Ergebnis bei den Fun Senioren 1 stimmt so nicht ganz.Ein Kollege der definitiv vor mir war ist deutlich hinter mir gelistet.
> 
> ...



bei malkmus wundert mich nix mehr!


----------



## Bonnekessel (15. Mai 2007)

Fehler passieren jedem Mal, oder?

Mir ist eine menschliche Zeitnahme immer noch lieber als die Transponder!

Denkt mal an Lübbecke 2005 zurück:kotz: , sorry, dass ich euch daran erinnern muss.   Da war Malkmus das einzig NRW-Cup würdige überhaupt, oder. 

Rundenzeiten sind ein netter Service und entscheidet am Ende eigentlich nicht über die Rangfolge, denn das machen die BDR-Leute!!!

Wenn da einer falsch gewertet wurde kann er sich doch bei Dieter melden und der wird das sicher im Nachhinein versuchen zu rekonstruieren. Das Problem war sicher die verschlammten Startnummern.

Gruß Bonne


----------



## xc-mtb (15. Mai 2007)

Wie wird denn die Strecke in Haltern?

Eher schnell oder deftig, sodass man schon ordentlich profilierte Reifen mitbringen muß?

Gruß

Matze

P.S.:  Solingen war gut, erstes Lizenzrennen im NRW-Cup überlebt


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (16. Mai 2007)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Wie wird denn die Strecke in Haltern?
> 
> Eher schnell oder deftig, sodass man schon ordentlich profilierte Reifen mitbringen muß?
> 
> ...



Also für die Strecke brauchst du keine stark profilierten Reifen. Selbst jetzt nach dem ganzen Regen ist nicht ansatzweise so ein Matsch wie in Solingen. Die Haard hat halt einen sehr sandigen Boden. Allerdings bin ich mal gespannt, ob es wirklich bei der Strecke bleibt. Der zweite Anstieg ist berghoch, wie bergab noch nicht wieder befahrbar. War heute noch da. Laut Auskunft vom ATV sollten aber die Räumungsarbeiten schon ab dem 8. Mai beginnen. Leider ist davon weit und breit noch nichts zu sehen gewesen.
Die Anstiege sind alle auch bei Regen fahrbar und auch die Abfahrten haben keine wirklichen Schwierigkeiten in sich. Ich glaube die Strecke wird euch gefallen und vorallem glaube ich kommt sie mir etwas entgegen. Aber das wird sich am 10. Juni zeigen. Ich freue mich schon drauf.


----------



## Racer09 (16. Mai 2007)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:


> Also die Organisation war top. Die Strecke der Hobbyklasse war nicht ganz nach meinem Geschmack. Meine Platzierung war auch nicht gerade berauschend, aber mit meiner Zeit kann ich für das erste Rennen des Jahres leben. Im CC hängen die Lorbeeren einfach ein Stück höher, dass muss ich immer wieder feststellen. Zu dem bin ich auch, glaube ich, mit meinen 87 kg kein geborener CC Fahrer.
> Aber egal in Haltern wird wieder angegriffen!



Hi, 
klar ist die Strecke der Funklassen bei weitem nicht so anspruchsvoll wie die der Lizenzlassen, nur muß man in der Funklasse auch das Spagat sehen, da gibts Leute die fahren seit Jahrzehnten Rennen und für manche ist es das erste. Also muß man den Schwierigkeitsgrad einigermaße niedrig ansetzen, um allen gerecht zu werden. Wems dann zu easy ist, hat in der Funklasse nichts mehr zu suchen,... ab in die Lizenzklasse. Unterm Strich... hoffe alle waren mit unserem Rennen zufrieden, fürs Wetter konnten wir leider nichts (hatten uns auch was anderes gewünscht nach letztem Jahr), haben versucht noch das beste aus dem Wetter zu machen (teilweise kurzfristige Streckenänderung (nicht mehr über die Pferdewiese usw), aufgrund zu tiefer Bodenverhältnisse). Nebenbei gings bei mir persönlich langsam mit der Form aufwärts (trotz massiver Arbeit für die Veranstaltung, dadurch super wenig schlaf), nach mehreren nicht zufriedenstellenden Ergebnissen, brenn schon voll auf die nächsten Rennen...

Keep on racing


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (16. Mai 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Hi,
> klar ist die Strecke der Funklassen bei weitem nicht so anspruchsvoll wie die der Lizenzlassen, nur muß man in der Funklasse auch das Spagat sehen, da gibts Leute die fahren seit Jahrzehnten Rennen und für manche ist es das erste. Also muß man den Schwierigkeitsgrad einigermaße niedrig ansetzen, um allen gerecht zu werden. Wems dann zu easy ist, hat in der Funklasse nichts mehr zu suchen,... ab in die Lizenzklasse.



Warum kommt eigentlich immer wieder das Argument, wem das zu einfach ist, der soll Lizenz fahren? Ich bin nicht gut genug um Lizenz zu fahren, möchte aber trotzdem eine anspruchsvolle Strecke. Spagat hin oder her, es ist nun mal ein MTB Rennen und da darf man auch gefordert werden. Das meine ich jetzt im konditionellen und technischem Sinne und außerdem kann eine Abfahrt in der man sich überfordert fühlt auch laufend bewältigt werden.
Soll jezt hier aber auch keine Grundsatzdiskussion darüber entbrennen.
Eure Veranstaltung war ja auch ansonsten sehr gelungen.


----------



## M::::: (16. Mai 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Wems dann zu easy ist, hat in der Funklasse nichts mehr zu suchen,... ab in die Lizenzklasse.



Ich seh das ähnlich wie MEC Hammer :
Konditionell hab ich in der Lizenzklasse ,nicht mal im Ansatz, was verloren.Konditionell war mir die Strecke auch anstrengend genug,aber ein bischen Fahrspass bergab (oder von mir aus auch in der Ebene) ist mir schon wichtig.
Wem das zu heavy ist der hat ja die Möglichkeit CTF s und Touren zu fahren oder auf die MA Strecken zu gehen.Das sich CC Rennen in den letzten Jahren nur noch auf breiten Wegen entscheiden,find ich schade.

Nimm s nicht als Gemecker sondern als Anregung 

Auch von mir besten Dank für die Arbeit und die Mühe !


----------



## M::::: (16. Mai 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Fehler passieren jedem Mal, oder?


Absolut !




Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Mir ist eine menschliche Zeitnahme immer noch lieber als die Transponder!


Hmm ja,weiß nicht.Irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck das wir MTB ler in der BRD noch die einzigen sind die nicht mit Transponder starten.In Belgien und Frankreich sind die obligatorisch.
Solang s funktioniert soll s mir egal sein wie gemessen wird.



Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Rundenzeiten sind ein netter Service und entscheidet am Ende eigentlich nicht über die Rangfolge, denn das machen die BDR-Leute!!!


Schon klar. Ich find Rundenzeiten aber gut weil es 1. für mich immer ganz informativ ist und man 2. Leute die ne Abkürzung kennen schnell auffliegen (siehe z.B. Oelde)




Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Wenn da einer falsch gewertet wurde kann er sich doch bei Dieter melden und der wird das sicher im Nachhinein versuchen zu rekonstruieren.
> Gruß Bonne



Da sehe ich auch kein Problem.

Gruß M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (16. Mai 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Wem das zu heavy ist der hat ja die Möglichkeit CTF s und Touren zu fahren oder auf die MA Strecken zu gehen.Das sich CC Rennen in den letzten Jahren nur noch auf breiten Wegen entscheiden,find ich schade.
> 
> Nimm s nicht als Gemecker sondern als Anregung
> 
> Auch von mir besten Dank für die Arbeit und die Mühe !



Nur die CTF in Essen sollte man dann aber auch wieder meiden. An die Strecke von denen kommt doch hier zu Lande kaum ein Rennen ran, was die Abfahrten betrifft.


----------



## pseudosportler (16. Mai 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Wenn da einer falsch gewertet wurde kann er sich doch bei Dieter melden und der wird das sicher im Nachhinein versuchen zu rekonstruieren. Das Problem war sicher die verschlammten Startnummern.
> 
> Gruß Bonne



Post gelesen, Mail geschrieben, Ergebnisliste schon geändert, das ist Service  .
Nicht das ich es schlim fand, aber hinter M::: zu stehen wurmt dan doch  .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Wave (16. Mai 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Mir ist eine menschliche Zeitnahme immer noch lieber als die Transponder!
> 
> Denkt mal an Lübbecke 2005 zurück:kotz: , sorry, dass ich euch daran erinnern muss.   Da war Malkmus das einzig NRW-Cup würdige überhaupt, oder.



Was war nochmal in Lübbecke? Ich denke Transponder sind in der heutigen Zeit einfach das Maß der Dinge. Kann mir sonst nicht erklären wieso sie immer weiter auf dem Vormarsch sind?! Ist natürlich auch alles eine Kostenfrage.



Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Rundenzeiten sind ein netter Service und entscheidet am Ende eigentlich nicht über die Rangfolge, denn das machen die BDR-Leute!!!


Rundenzeiten müssen wirklich nicht sein.



Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Fehler passieren jedem Mal, oder?


na klar, aber....



Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Wenn da einer falsch gewertet wurde kann er sich doch bei Dieter melden und der wird das sicher im Nachhinein versuchen zu rekonstruieren. Das Problem war sicher die verschlammten Startnummern.
> 
> Gruß Bonne


....genau das habe ich schonmal probiert! Was dabei rauskam schreibe ich jetzt aus Jugendschutzgründen nicht nieder...


----------



## pseudosportler (16. Mai 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> ....genau das habe ich schonmal probiert! Was dabei rauskam schreibe ich jetzt aus Jugendschutzgründen nicht nieder...



Hat bei mir aber 1A geklappt.


----------



## Wave (16. Mai 2007)

na dann 

wer hat genaue infos zur strecke in haltern? kenne mich in der Haardt/Flaesheim ein bissl aus! Wer also Infos hat-raus damit...


----------



## Thomas Sommer (16. Mai 2007)

Von Solingen hab ich ein paar Bilder bei Flickr hochgeladen:
www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

Ansonsten bin ich wie M::: der Meinung, daß die Strecke fahrtechisch anspruchsvoller sein dürfte - wenigstens bei den Hobbyfahrern. 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (16. Mai 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> wer hat genaue infos zur strecke in haltern? kenne mich in der Haardt/Flaesheim ein bissl aus! Wer also Infos hat-raus damit...



Die Streckenkarte auf der HP vom ATV Haltern ist da doch recht informativ.Bodenbeschaffenheit ist ,wie schon erwähnt,der klassische Haardtboden ,locker und eher sandig.Fahrtechnisch dürfte das auch recht überschaubar sein.Von den beiden "Bergen" gibt s natürlich viel schönere Abfahrten,welche aber vermutlich aus sicherheits oder genehmigungstechnischen Gründen nicht genutzt werden.Wenn die Strecke wieder befahrbar ist werd ich die mal per Garmin aufzeichnen.

Gruß M


----------



## M::::: (16. Mai 2007)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Nicht das ich es schlim fand, aber hinter M::: zu stehen wurmt dan doch  .
> 
> MfG pseudosportler


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (16. Mai 2007)

Sobald die Strecke in der Haard komplett fahrbar ist gebe ich hier bescheid und vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Lust eine kleine Proberunde zu drehen.


----------



## xc-mtb (16. Mai 2007)

Danke für die Streckeninfos.

Ich denke die Hobbyklasse ist für Hobbyfahrer und Einsteiger. Allen denen das zu langweilig ist sollten in die Lizenzklassen. Die Hobbyklasse ist Werbung für Einsteiger in den Sport. Die Lizenzstrecke in Solingen oder auch wo anders ist für Einsteiger nicht fahrbar.
Das Problem ist das Fehlen einer Zwischenlösung. Es sollte eine Lizenzklasse für den gehobenen Wettbewerbsbereich geben, die auf Bundesliga und Weltcup vorbereiten kann. Darunter wäre eine Klasse gut, die die gleichen Strecken fährt aber halt maximal 90 Minuten dann ist der Sprung von der Hobbyklasse in die Lizenzklasse nicht so groß wie bisher. Für mich ist es sehr schwer von der letzten Hobbysaison in die Lizenzklasse zu wechseln. Bezeichnung Elite, Amateur, Hobby. Leider hat der BDR kein Interesse an ambitionierten Erwachsenen, welche keine olympischen Ambitionen mehr besitzen jedoch diese Strecken fahren möchten.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## Bonnekessel (16. Mai 2007)

Ach Matze, ich glaube wir hatten schon mal miteinander 

Alsoaus meiner Sicht ist die Hobbyklasse fÃ¼r AnfÃ¤nger eh zu heftig, ich zitiere mich mal selber "FÃ¼r Neueinsteiger ist so ein Hobbyrennen meist ein frustrierendes Erlebnis, das keine positiven Erinnerungen hinterlÃ¤sst. "Erst dÃ¼rfen sie wie die Profis Startgeld bezahlen, aber auf der Strecke werden sie von anderen Fahrern beschimpft, 1-2 Mal Ã¼berrundet und anschlieÃend wird ihre Leistung von ihren eigenen Bekannten auch noch ins LÃ¤cherliche gezogen. Das ResÃ¼mee vieler Neueinsteiger lautet dann logischerweise - Nie wieder!â daher ist fÃ¼r echte AnfÃ¤nger, die wir fÃ¼r unseren Sport gewinnen mÃ¶chten folgende Reihenfolge sinnvoll:

1. Bonnes Race oder was adÃ¤quates Renndauer max. 20 min, dann ab in die heutige Hobbyklasse und da sollte die Strecke schon auf einem hohen Niveau sein, denn hier fahren doch auch heute in der Regel nur Hobbybiker mit etlichen tkm-Erfahrung! "Frischlinge sind doch eher selten, daher werden die Starterfelder immer kleiner ... frÃ¼her standen da 100erte, oder?

NÃ¤chster Schritt wÃ¤re dann die leider abgeschaffte C-Klasse.
Wer dann weiter will ...
Der nÃ¤chste Schritt ist richtig teuer   100 Euro/Rennen kostet das sicher 
Aufstiegsrennen um in A-Klasse, aber Bundesligarennen um 8.00 zwingen zu Ãbernachtungen und die meisten Rennen sind in Bundesliga-WÃ¼rttemberg (richtig geschrieben????). 

Und dann ... musste neben dem Beruf trainieren und hast fÃ¼r nix mehr Zeit ...


----------



## xc-mtb (17. Mai 2007)

Ja sicher hatten wir schon einmal 

Ist auch ne gute Überlegung wert. Irgendwie muss da doch was zu machen sein, wer vom BDR ist denn für sowas zuständig?

Gruß

Matze


----------



## Sportstudent (17. Mai 2007)

Volker Brunner, MTB Koordinator beim BDR, macht aber evtl Sinn über den jeweils zuständigen Landesverband zu gehen, in NRW wäre das dann wohl Jürgen Isenhardt.

Gruß Malte, der eig Heute gerne Straßenrennen gefahren wäre, aber unsinnigerweise als A-Fahrer (MTB) auf der Straße mit Regiostrom, EGN, Milram III usw unterwegs wäre... ;(


----------



## Bonnekessel (17. Mai 2007)

mir sagte einer vom BDR, dass der Buchstabe bei den MTBlern egal sei , die wären alle C-Klasse.  Also wenn dann B gleich C ist ,müsste A gleich  sein.

Die vom BDR sind ja mal wieder total bes... mit ihren Buchstabensalat....


----------



## Sportstudent (17. Mai 2007)

Das sahen die Heute Morgen nen bisel anders.... mir wurde aber angeboten das ich bei den großen Starten dürfte... bin dann lieber trainieren gefahren....sehen uns Pfingsten in Betzdorf ... da fällt mir ein ich sollte evtl noch bezahlen...


----------



## Der Yeti (17. Mai 2007)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:


> Sobald die Strecke in der Haard komplett fahrbar ist gebe ich hier bescheid und vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Lust eine kleine Proberunde zu drehen.



habe dazu schon einen seperaten thread eröffnet, wäre durchaus interessiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Becci (21. Mai 2007)

Becci schrieb:


> wie siehts denn dieses jahr mit ner cup wertung der fun damen aus?



nochmal ein versuch, da ja keiner geantwortet hat   


ich pers. fänd es schön, auch wenns nicht viele starterinnen gibt, aber es wäre sicherlich ein anreiz...ich mein nur als bsp. den tune-cup der in der 1.saison ja schon für alle klassen ne cup wertung hatte (@ bonne boitte um korrektur wenn ich falsch liege...)...

gruß
becci


----------



## xc-mtb (22. Mai 2007)

Einfach mal in die Ausschreibung auf der Homepage schauen, ich glaub es gibt keine Cupwertung für Frauen.


----------



## Becci (23. Mai 2007)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Einfach mal in die Ausschreibung auf der Homepage schauen, ich glaub es gibt keine Cupwertung für Frauen.



das weiß ich wohl schon  aber es wäre schön wenn einer der veranstalter darüber mal nachdenken würde......


----------



## redrace (17. Juni 2007)

HUHU

Bilder aus Saalhausen (Hobby und Lizenzjunioren, Senioren und Damen) findet Ihr hier!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Juni 2007)

SUPER FOTOS 
Danke Meik.

Viel Besser als mein Ergebnis 
Aber wie hast du gesagt: "ALLES WIRD GUT" !
Hoffentlich.  
Bis Altenkirchen, oder ???


----------



## Becci (18. Juni 2007)

redrace schrieb:


> Bilder aus Saalhausen (Hobby und Lizenzjunioren, Senioren und Damen) findet Ihr hier!!




schade dass die hobby frauen nicht zu sehen sind(oder bin ich blind?) naja es mag ja net jeder früh aufstehen...

war ein tolles rennen, würd mir beim nächsten mal zu den bodenbedingungen aber mehr streckenposten wünschen  mein rennen is leider nicht so gelaufen wie gedacht, hinterher hieß es nur noch ankommen, danke nochmal an die zuschauer/biker am rand die mir ihre flasche überlassen haben  da meine durch den sturz weg war 

bis zum nächsten rennen!


----------



## redrace (18. Juni 2007)

Becci schrieb:


> schade dass die hobby frauen nicht zu sehen sind(oder bin ich blind?) naja es mag ja net jeder früh aufstehen...
> 
> war ein tolles rennen, würd mir beim nächsten mal zu den bodenbedingungen aber mehr streckenposten wünschen  mein rennen is leider nicht so gelaufen wie gedacht, hinterher hieß es nur noch ankommen, danke nochmal an die zuschauer/biker am rand die mir ihre flasche überlassen haben  da meine durch den sturz weg war
> 
> bis zum nächsten rennen!



Wann seid ihr denn gestartet??


----------



## Becci (18. Juni 2007)

8:30 direkt als erstes mit den junioren..


----------



## Fischkopp (18. Juni 2007)

redrace schrieb:


> Bilder aus Saalhausen (Hobby und Lizenzjunioren, Senioren und Damen) findet Ihr hier!!


Hey, Klasse! Danke daß Du sogar auf so Nachzügler wie mich gewartet hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (19. Juni 2007)

Becci schrieb:


> 8:30 direkt als erstes mit den junioren..



Da war ich noch beim Frühstück!!


----------



## redrace (19. Juni 2007)

Fischkopp schrieb:


> Hey, Klasse! Danke daß Du sogar auf so Nachzügler wie mich gewartet hast



Ich weiss doch was ich dem Forum schuldig bin!!


----------



## hefra (19. Juni 2007)

Ich fands nicht ganz so gut wie die Rennen zuvor! Das Tragestück war eckelhaft! 1. bin ich da ausgerutscht und 2. war es verdammt lang! Auf der zweiten Abfahrt hätte ich mir gewünscht, dass die Stufen wenigstens markiert sind. Ich konnte die Strecke vor dem Rennen nicht besichtigen, im Rennen der Senioren wollte ich nicht die Strecke abfahren, sowas mach ich nicht. Als ich dann das 1. mal an die Stufen kam hat mich der Zaun vor einem Sturz gerettet. 
Übrigens war die Herren Duschen ziemlich schlecht ausgeschildert!
Ansonsten fand ich die Veranstalltung gut. 
Besonders erfreut war ich, dass die Flaschen aus Haltern neben der Starterliste gesammelt waren, so hab ich meine Flasche wieder bekommen...

Wir sehen uns in Wickede! Oder vorher bei einem Marathon


----------



## Bonnekessel (20. Juni 2007)

hefra schrieb:


> Wir sehen uns in Wickede! Oder vorher bei einem Marathon



Nee beim Tune-FRM-Cup am 23.6 oder 15.7 da geht es weiter bis es im Wickede zur Sache geht.

www.tune-frm-cup.de


----------



## hefra (20. Juni 2007)

im Prinzip wär ich ja sofort dabei, aber es ist doch ein ganzes Stück zu fahren für mich  Ich überlegs mir!

Darf ich noch mal kurz nerven, was ist in Haltern mit deiner Gabel passiert? Ich frage weil ich mich für die Kilo interessiere... ich hab dich nur auf dem Berg Rad gesehen und da hat mir jemand gesagt, dass deine Gabel kaputt war.


----------



## Bonnekessel (20. Juni 2007)

Ich hätte den Stahldämpfer drin und mir ist ein Montagefehler unterlaufen, der Dämpfer war fest in der oberen Buchse verkantet. Ich hätte erst oben montieren müssen, dann kontrolllieren, ob der noch beweglich ist und dann unten festziehen. Ich hatte dei falsche Reihenfolge.

Aus Schaden wird man klug

Die Gabel ist im Downhill einfach nur spitze, schluckfreudig und spurstabil. Lagerprobleme hatte ich in den 3 Jahren auch nie!

Wo kommst du denn her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hefra (20. Juni 2007)

Ich hatte schon die Befürchtung, dir sei  auch der Dämpfer gebrochen wie man letzens im Leichtbauforum sehen konnte.

Ich komme aus Neheim. Ich bin ernsthaft am überlegen, am Samstag mit zufahren. Diesmal geht es von der Entfernung noch...


----------



## Bonnekessel (20. Juni 2007)

Neheim, das geht doch. Ich war zum Crossrennen bei euch im Ort. Ich denke  das sind 135 km maximal. 

Also bis Samstag


----------



## Thomas Sommer (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

hier giebt es noch Bilder aus Saalhausen:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

Grüße


----------



## xc-mtb (30. August 2007)

Hallo,

kann schon jemand etwas zu den kommenden Strecken in Wickede und Grafschaft sagen. Grafschaft kenne ich bisher nur die Hobbyrunde, der Rest wäre neu für mich.

CU

Matze


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (31. August 2007)

Über die Grafschafter Strecke kann ich Euch bald informieren! Muss ich mal horchen, wie die Planungen sind!


----------



## hefra (1. September 2007)

Wickede wird interessant, weil neu! 
Bis jetzt hab ich noch nicht rausgefunden wo es her geht  Ist anscheinend ein Geheimnis. 

Ich wollte die Strecke eigentlich schon mal vorher abfahren, aber im Moment sieht es damit schlecht aus. Wenn jemand weiß wo es her geht (ich hab nur gehört Echthausen) teilt es mir bitte mit. Wäre schon sehr ärgerlich wenn ich die Strecke nicht abfahren kann obwohl sie in meinem Trainingsgebiet liegt ...


----------



## Der Yeti (1. September 2007)

Jaaaaa, Wickede

Ich werde auch dasein, wenn ich dann mal gesund werden würde


----------



## Wave (1. September 2007)

echthausen?
da könnte ich mich doch glatt dazu überwinden doch nochmal einen nrw-cup dieses jahr zu fahren! war immerhin mein allererstes mtb-rennen vor einigen jahren


----------



## Der Yeti (2. September 2007)

ich habe soeben meine leiste beim fußball geschrottet

muss hoffen, und bangen, dass das bis nächste woche wieder wird, wäre so *******, bin sau gut in form...


----------



## Wave (2. September 2007)

das mit dem "sau gut in form" hörte sich gestern in icq aber noch ganz anders an?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc-mtb (3. September 2007)

Ob das eher ne Starrgabeldrückerstrecke oder was technisch anspruchsvolles wird weiß wahrscheinlich auch noch keiner?

Das Grafschaft bei Regen wild werden kann ist schon klar, aber was ist in Wickede?


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (3. September 2007)

Die Grafschafter Strecke steht jetzt fest. Wo es genau hergeht, kann ich Euch Ende der Woche sagen. Wer beim Marathon da war, hat evtl. gesehen, dass alle Downhills zerstört wurden durch Kyrill. Wie schnell und technisch der Kurs ist, sag ich Euch noch!


----------



## Der Yeti (3. September 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> das mit dem "sau gut in form" hörte sich gestern in icq aber noch ganz anders an?!



Vielleicht kennst du das Gefühl, wie sehr du das Leben schätzen lernst, wenn du mal in einer echt miesen Situation bist

Erst, als ich mir die Leiste gezerrt hatte, und ich heute überhauot kein Fahrrad fahren konnte, habe ich geerkt, wie gut ich eigtl in Form war

In ICQ habe ich geschrieben, mein Puls ist höher als sonst, und so was, und auch dass ich die Berge nicht so richtig hoch kam, aber gestern abend kurz vorm Fußball gings mir dann doch richtig gut, und ich fühlte mich sehr fit...

Das variiert bei mir immer ganz schnell, von Tag zu Tag, von Stunde zu Stunde...


Nun dürfte bei mir die Saison gelaufen sein, meine Leiste schmerzt ungemein, Besserung ist nicht absehbar...

Ich wünsche euch allen ein guts Rennen am Sonntag, schaut dass ihr (bei der Strecke wohl einer weniger ein problem) heil runter kommt, nicht dass euch auch noch vor Augen geführt werden muss, wie wertvoll das Leben und die Gesundheit ist...

Ein bissl Poesie vielleicht, aber sicher wisst ihr was ich meine!

MFG


----------



## Wave (3. September 2007)

ich glaub ich werd krank...wird wohl doch nichts mit einem start in echthausen..

naja, mal sehen


----------



## hefra (3. September 2007)

Ich hab einen kleinen Teil der Strecke gefunden, der ist durchaus Starrgabel tauglich! War früher ein Teil meiner Cyclocrosstrainingsstrecke. Aber es ist durch das Sauwetter ziemlich tief! Vorallem sieht man die weichen stellen auf der Wiese nicht, ich denke das wird sich aber erledigt haben wenn da 100 Hobbyfahrer 5 mal durch gefahern sind 

Was der Rest der Strecke ist weiß ich nicht, wenn es wie im Crossrennen wieder über die Kuhwiese geht dann ist eine Feder von Vorteil und am anschließendem Anstieg auch ein kleiner Gang! 
Aber wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht obs daher geht. 
Nur mein Baum, an dem ich immer das abspringen und aufspringe geübt habe wurde beseitig und es wurden Wurzeln gelb markiert, jetzt kann man voll durch ballern, was auch nicht schlecht ist


----------



## hefra (3. September 2007)

gelöscht


----------



## Racer09 (4. September 2007)

Wickede war und wird wohl auch immer ne Drückerkurs bleiben!!! Der geilste Kus war immer um den Flugplatz und über Motorcrossplatz


----------



## xc-mtb (4. September 2007)

Das ist mir zu schwammig, ich glaub ich pack die Starrgabel ein und baue dann um. Evtl. nehm ich noch die Conti Cross mit wenn es zu tief ist und in Richtung CX geht.

Wenn es abtrocknet hatte ich schon mit den Tufos geliebäugelt.

Mal schauen, wenn noch einer Infos zur Strecke hat, besten Dank

Matze


----------



## M::::: (4. September 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Der geilste Kus war immer um den Flugplatz und über Motorcrossplatz



Jo ! Bei der letzten Austragung auf der "alten" Strecke bin ich in der 2. Runde fast vom Krankenwagen überfahren worden und in der letzten Runde fast von nem Hund vom Rad geholt worden und meine Frau hat zum Pokal als Preis nen Bügelbrett bekommen   .
 Das sind Erlebnisse für s Leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (4. September 2007)

1999 habe ich dort mein erstes Rennen in der Hobbyklasse Senioren1 gegen Daniel Hohmann gewonnen. Das waren noch Zeiten. An die Strecke kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnnern. Nur das die Duschen mies waren, weiß ich noch, aber das sind wir ja gewohnt ...


Mein Preis damals: Ein Gargagenlift für ein Fahrrad. SUUUUPPER


----------



## hefra (5. September 2007)

waren zu der Zeit noch die Wasserschläuche unter der Decke? 
Da war ich nach einem Fußballspiel auch mal richtig erschrocken, dass sowas als Duschen verkauft wird. Ich kann euch aber beruhigen, die Duschen sind vor 2 oder 3 Jahren erneuert worden und entsprechen jetzt deutschen Standards.

Wie lang soll die Runde werden? Das was ich an Strecke gesichtet habe ist ziemlich kurz und gestern hab ich mich da gleich mal langgemacht, Spurrillen aus Schmierseife trifft den Streckenzustand bei Regen ziemlich gut (Zumindest das Waldstück, auf der Kuhwiese wird noch gegrast und der Anstieg sieht aus als wäre ein halbes Jahr niemand mehr dort gewesen. Wird ich aber durch die Rennen ändern  Im Winter beim Crossrennen bestand er nur aus Schlamm.


----------



## Peter88 (7. September 2007)

Hat mal wer einen link für mich? Wo ich Startzeiten und so finde.
Kann nichts auf der seite des Veranstalters finden....


----------



## Jan-Ove (7. September 2007)

@Bonnekessel

1999 habe ich dort mein erstes Rennen in der Hobbyklasse Senioren1 gegen Daniel Hohmann gewonnen. Das waren noch Zeiten. An die Strecke kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnnern. Nur das die Duschen mies waren, weiß ich noch, aber das sind wir ja gewohnt ...


Mein Preis damals: Ein Gargagenlift für ein Fahrrad. SUUUUPPER

Hey,

bei mir wars glaub ich das dritte Rennen, habe damals die Hobby Junioren gewonnen und auch einen tollen, ich glaube Kettler Garagenlift bekommen.
Der liegt noch Orginalverpackt im Keller.


----------



## Jan-Ove (7. September 2007)

_


----------



## Bonnekessel (8. September 2007)

Die Informationen zur Strecke gibt es nur folgendes: 

http://www.rsv-werl.de/frames.html

ist wenig, aber immerhin etwas

Bonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (8. September 2007)

Danke


----------



## hefra (8. September 2007)

Ich war eben auf der Strecke, ist doch besser geworden als ich befürchtet habe! Könnte natürlich noch um einiges technischer sein, ist aber ok. Am Sportplatz hats Cyclocross Elemente.


----------



## Haihappen2811 (9. September 2007)

matsche matsche kuchen 

der kurs war eigentlich toll 
nur die treppe direkt nachm start fand ich nicht so toll ...

ich hatte immer die Pedalen voller Schlamm, sodass die Cleats nichtmehr reinpassten, das war doof 

aber sonst war die Strecke super  
(ich will nicht wissen, wie geil die trocken gewesen wäre  )


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. September 2007)

Warum gab es in Wickede eigentlich keine neuen Leadertrikots?

Die Asche vom Sportplatz geht nicht raus bei 40 Grad.

Ansonsten fand ich die Strecke nicht so berauschend, zu wenig Höhenmeter, dann steht die Suppe und fließt noicht ab, aber besser als gar kein Rennen und es war sicher auch besser als LÜBBECKE  im Jahre 2005.


----------



## hefra (10. September 2007)

Ich fand grade die Treppe interessant! ansonsten war es ja mehr die Drückerstrecke. 

Irgendwie stimmen die Ergebnisslisten nicht! Ich bin nicht dabei !?


----------



## Racer09 (10. September 2007)

Kann mich dem allgemeinen Ton nur anschließen, hab schon deutlich bessere Strecken gesehen, hatte eher was von nem Crosskurs. Aber wie Bonne schon sagte, besser als kein Rennen...


----------



## Haihappen2811 (10. September 2007)

ich finde die ergebnisliste garnicht.
ich hab nur die die aushing gesehn....aber im netz steht die doch auch irgendwo ?!


----------



## Dr.Dos (10. September 2007)

http://malkmus-timing.de/ergebnisse.php


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. September 2007)

Drücken kann ich


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (10. September 2007)

Moin Jungs & Mäjdels,
hier mal unsere Streckenbeschreibung:







Die Lizenzrunde (ca. 5,5 km) wird wie folgt gefahren:
Gestartet wird auf dem Sportplatz in Grafschaft in Richtung Schanze (s.Start/Ziel). Die ersten 300m sind leicht ansteigend. ehe weitere 300m 100Hm zu bewältigen sind. Hinaufgefahren wird zur ersten Abfahrt, dem Slalomparcours der Nachwuchssichtung (s. Liz.-Slalom). Jene Abfahrt führt auf wuzelbespicktem, lockerem Nadelwald-Boden wieder auf das Startniveau hinab. Der Anspruch ist vor allem durch die Wurzeln gegeben. Entgegen der letzten Jahre folgt nicht die Schotteranfahrt an den Lizenzdownhill, sondern eine 150m lange Wiesenabfahrt auf eine leicht abschüssige Teerstraße. Diese führt die Fahrer an die Stelle, wo früher der Lizenzdownhill endete. 2007 fahren die Mountainbiker am Ende des ehem. Lizenzdownhills vorbei und lassen ihn rechts liegen. Auf einer leicht ansteigenden Schotter-Wegstrecke gelangen die Fahrer zu einer kurzen Wegabfahrt, die links hinab führt (s. Wegabfahrt). Sie ist technisch nicht schwer zu bewältigen und verspricht hohes Tempo. Auf einige Querwurzeln muss trotzdem Acht gegeben werden. Unten angekommen folgt eine weitere Linkskurve und das Feld wird auf Höhe der Scheune geführt, die durch eine Ufer-Brücken-Überquerung erreicht wird. Auf der Gegenseite angekommen, geht es nochmal kurz auf der Wiese steil bergauf, ehe rechts eine 100m lange flache Schottersteigung folgt. Im Anschluss daran geht links in Wald hoch. Auf Nadelwald-Boden und rutschigen Wurzeln müssen nochmals einige Höhenmeter gemacht werden, ehe auf ähnlichem Terrain die Abfahrt wieder runter zu Scheune führt (s. Downhill). Wieder auf der eigentlichen Uferseite des Baches "Grafschaft" angekommen, wird eine Wiese einige Meter hoch- und im Slalom wieder runtergefahren. Dann geht es wie gewohnt wieder über den langen Feldweg und die ansteigende Teerstraße unter den Sportplatz. Hier wartet der letzte lange Anstieg in Form einer Auffahrt auf einem Feldweg. Wenige Meter Teerstraßenabfahrt folgen, ehe es die letzten Meter wieder auf Waldboden hinauf zur Start/Ziel-Passage führt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (10. September 2007)

Achso- noch was: Zurzeit werden noch kräftig Bäume geschleppt- d.h. Kilometer- und Höhenmeterangaben kann ich erst nachreichen, wenn unsere Jungs auf der Strecke waren. Wann genau das möglich sein wird, kann ich noch nicht sagen...


----------



## Haihappen2811 (10. September 2007)

höffentlich wird das Wetter ausnahmsweise mal trocken 
das wäre ja wünschenswert 

hört sich ja gut an , Danke für die Info


----------



## Eifelscout (10. September 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Warum gab es in Wickede eigentlich keine neuen Leadertrikots?
> 
> Die Asche vom Sportplatz geht nicht raus bei 40 Grad.


Neue Leadertrikots gibts in Grafschaft *vor* den Rennen, da zur Zeit der Siegerehrung in Wickede noch kein Gesamtklassement vorlag.

Viele Grüsse
eifelscout


----------



## Attitude Team (11. September 2007)

Habe gerade die Ergebnisse gesehen....

Kann mir mal jemand erklären, warum im Lauf der Senioren und Frauen die 2. Runde rund 100 sec. langsamer war (bei allen Teilnehmern) als die 3. Runde ?? 

Das die 1. Runde langsamer war, ist klar, da musten wir ja 2mal um den Platz rollen, aber die 2. Runde ....

Ich frag mich eh, warum man nicht auf Transponder zurückgreift. Da muste nicht jede Runde deine Nummer sauber machen, und übersehen kann dich auch keiner...ist in Belgien bei jedem Kirmesrennen Standart.

Naja...aber das mit der 2. Runde würde mich schon interessieren.


----------



## Re-spekt (11. September 2007)

Hallo,
wieviel Runden sind denn in Grafschaft zu absolvieren ?
sicher steht das schon irgendwo - doch wo ?

Fun / Lizenz ?  nur der Slalom kürzer, heißt wieviel Meter weniger?


----------



## xc-mtb (11. September 2007)

Rundenzahl wird erst nach der ersten Runde bekanntgegeben. Es gibt nur eine Fahrzeit vorab, daran werden dann die Runden gemessen.


----------



## Re-spekt (11. September 2007)

cool ! 
doch hoffentlich fahr ich nicht für 15 km dahin !
wie ist denn die Fahrzeit vorab ?  (so etwa 90 min wären doch gut )


----------



## Stronglight (12. September 2007)

Echthausen ging irgendwie gar nicht, aber immerhin sorgte der Schlamm für etwas anspruchsvolle Passagen...ich hasse Schlamm!!!!!!!!!! Wenn das in Grafschaft wieder so werden sollte wie im letzen Jahr, bleib ich eh zu hause, da laufe ich wenigsten im trockenen...hehe...und Schlammduathlon ist nicht so mein Gebiet...
Kann es ein, dass da irgendwas mit mit der Zeitnahme nicht stimmt?? Die Seniorenklasse wird ja wohl kaum schneller gewesen sein als die EliteA/B Fahrer, Bonnekessel fast 1,5 Min. schneller als der Sieger der Elite Fahrer (???) wenn ja, dann hätte ich das Zeug auch gerne Herr B. ;D


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. September 2007)

Das kann jeder kaufen!!!

War am Vorabend in Daun bei der CityNight, da war ich wirklich schneller als die Elite 

Danach 4 Löffel Maxime Refresh "Erdbeer" mit 0,5 l Bio Milch (natürlich fettarm)

Um 1 Uhr nachts dann habe ich folgende Produkte zu mir genommen (bei MCD in Mogendorf):

9er Chicken McNuggets mit 3 Soßen
3 kleine Pommes mit 4 mal Mayo
o.5l Capuucino Milchshake  

ach ja und als Nachtisch noch 2 Chickenburger zu je 1 Euro

In der Nacht hatte ich aber doch Bauchschmerzen ...

Zeugen: 5!! Wenn du die Namen haben willst melde dich.

Geschlafen habe ich 5 Stunden

Ne, ich denke meine Rundenzeiten von Wickede stimmen auch nicht. Ehrt mich aber, dass du mich anführst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (12. September 2007)

Ah der Bonnekessel der im fleissig im Bike-Sport-News schreibt.

Schade dass der Hachmeyer nicht mehr drückt. Zumindest dieses Jahr


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. September 2007)

Finde ich auch schade, dass Markus dieses Jahr nicht dabei ist.


----------



## The Tretschwein (12. September 2007)

hm ja ich hoffe, dass er die Transalp oder ähnliches mit mir fährt.


----------



## Stronglight (12. September 2007)

Chicken McNuggets? Super, mach ich auch mal mit nen dicken Hamburger...bei den Wachstumshormonen die den Viechern heute verabreicht werden...ich habe gar nichts gefuttert, aber das war überhaupt nicht gut wie sich herausgestellt hat


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. September 2007)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Echthausen ging irgendwie gar nicht, aber immerhin sorgte der Schlamm für etwas anspruchsvolle Passagen...ich hasse Schlamm!!!!!!!!!! Wenn das in Grafschaft wieder so werden sollte wie im letzen Jahr, bleib ich eh zu hause, da laufe ich wenigsten im trockenen...hehe...und Schlammduathlon ist nicht so mein Gebiet...
> Kann es ein, dass da irgendwas mit mit der Zeitnahme nicht stimmt?? Die Seniorenklasse wird ja wohl kaum schneller gewesen sein als die EliteA/B Fahrer, Bonnekessel fast 1,5 Min. schneller als der Sieger der Elite Fahrer (???) wenn ja, dann hätte ich das Zeug auch gerne Herr B. ;D




Vielleicht war die Eliterunde länger als Unsere. Das gibt es ja öfter, dass die eine andere Runde fahren.


----------



## hefra (12. September 2007)

Nein war sie nicht. 

Ich habe immer noch keine Antwort von Malkmus erhalten, ich will auch in die Liste! Gibts doch gar nicht, nicht eine Rundenzeit, die können mich doch nicht 11 Runden lang übersehen haben!
Keinen Platz, in der Gesamtwertung total abgefallen, ja das ging noch 
Und das alles in der Heimat. 
Aber war nicht so meine Strecke, ich werde es im Winter nochmal versuchen, dann aber auf dünneren Reifen und hoffentliche besseren Beinen.

Edit:

In den Rundenzeiten steh ich, aber nicht in der Ergebnisliste! Kann mir das jemand erklären? Vergleicht mal die Rundenzeiten mit dem Ergebnis Lizenz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stronglight (13. September 2007)

ich glaube das hat alles was mit dem Stromausfall zu tun...also wo bitte sollte die Hauptklasse denn noch langgefahren sein? Nee, ich glaube da ist noch ein wenig mehr ausgefallen als nur der Strom...war eben ein nettes Wald und Wiesenrennen für zwischendurch, das haben offensichtlich mehrere so gesehen und sind zum Teil (leider) gar nicht erst gekommen. Gibts denn irgendwo Fotos? Genug geknipst wurde ja, aber auf der "tollen" Hp ist ja nix zu sehen...


----------



## Attitude Team (13. September 2007)

Noch mal zur Zeitnahme...

Das kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, oder ??
Schließlich ist das kein "Wald-und Wiesenrennen" sondern NRW-Cup...

Wenn ich mir vorstelle es wär bei mir um die Gesamtwertung gegangen, und ich müßte mich auf 2-3 Leute verlassen, die ggf. meine Nummer bei jeder Zieldurchfahrt erkennen, um dann meine Rundenzeit zu notieren. Super.....
Wie toll das geklappt hat sieht man ja hier im Forum  

Wenn ich dann auf der Homepage der Zeitnahme lese, wie toll das doch alles funktioniert... 

Ich frag mich halt, warum hier bei jedem kleinen Rennen Transponder ans Rad kommen, und auf der Strecke Matten sind, die genau messen...
Aber beim NRW-Cup wird per Hand gemessen, oder auch nicht.. 

ganz großer sport...


----------



## Stronglight (13. September 2007)

ach, malkmus ist schon ganz cool, ist z.Zt. nur etwas leider hinter der Zeit...stimmt aber das mittlerweile immer mehr Transponder zum Einsatz kommen...in Bad Pyrmont haben wir sogar direkt an bei der Zieldurchfahrt ein Ausdruck mit allen Daten bekommen, das ist natürlich super perfekt und man spart sich das suchen nach irgendwelchen Listen...


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. September 2007)

Ich fahre seit fast 10 Jahren MTB-Rennen und habe mit Transpondern (vor allem bei Läufen, Duathlons und Triathlons) sehr viel Mist erlebt! 

Mit Malkmus-Timing habe ich jetzt seit über 8 Jahren in sicher 100 Wettkämpfen als Fahrer und Organisator nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht!  

INFO: Der zuständige BDR-WAV muss die Startnummer eh sehen können, da er ja sein Protokoll  mit der Ergebnisliste vom Zeitnehmer vergleicht, bevor er unterschreibt. Daher bleibt das Problem die Nummer abzuwischen eh bestehen!

P.S. Auch Transponderzeitnehmer sehen blöd aus, wenn einer die Stromverbindung kappt. Und da ist eine Rekonstruktion gar nicht möglich, weil sich alle auf den Computer verlassen.

Bonne


----------



## Attitude Team (13. September 2007)

Ich fahre seit ca. 10 Jahren vor allem in Belgien Rennen, alle mit Transponder-Messung, und habe noch NIE irgendwelche Beschwerden gehabt, oder gehört, dass jemand diese hätte.

Soviel ich weiß, schreiben die auch per Hand jede Runde auf (zur Sicherheit).

Dort dauert es auch tatsächlich nur ca. 10 min. nach Rennenende, bis die Listen aushängen. Das habe ich in Deutschland noch nie erlebt.

Meine Kritik bezieht sich nicht direkt auf  Malkmus-Timing, ich finde das halt hier nur alles etwas vorsinnflutlich. Warum keine funktionierende Technik zur Unterstützung herbeiziehen ??

So nach dem Motte: "Dat hammär immär schon so jemacht..."


----------



## Stronglight (13. September 2007)

Ich sach nur Bad Pyrmont Marathon! Gleich hinter der Ziellinie bekommt man einen Zettel (so groß wie eine Tankquittung) wo die Strecke drauf steht, zwischenzeit, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit(!) usw.  made by "Sport ident"  und das Startgeld war auch nicht mehr als sonst...und die Zeiten sind noch am selben Tag im Netz, jetzt kann keiner mehr sagen das malkmus der schnellste ist  aber nix für ungut, die Jungs sind schon i.O. und geben sich ja auch Mühe...


----------



## Dr.Dos (13. September 2007)

Bei jedem BDR-Rennen kann man Einspruch gegen die Wertung einlegen, wenn man dann noch Zeugen hat, geht da was. Als Lizenzfahrer sollte man auf korrekter Wertung bestehen, vorausgesetzt, es geht um etwas; ich würde mich nicht der Hintern für Platz Irgendwas aufreißen, für den es gar keine Punkte gibt - das muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden.

Im WA sitzen auch nur Menschen.


----------



## Wave (13. September 2007)

so langsam überschreitet die zahl der rennen wo bei MT irgendwas schief gelaufen ist die zahl finger an einer hand...tse


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (15. September 2007)

Moin Moin!
So ich war gerade mal mit dem Auto an der Strecke. Was soll ich sagen- Man hat das beste rausgeholt, was aus dem "XC-Katastrophengebiet" rauszuholen war. Die schönen langen Abfahrten liegen alle Meter hoch mit Bäumen und Geäst zu- so siehts aus am 1., 2. und 3. Downhill. Im ersten wurde eine Alternative gefunden, der 2. komplett rausgenommen und der 3. beschränkt sich jetzt auf eine fluffige Singeltrailabfahrt. Hoffe auf trockenes Wetter- sonst wird das in den Wiesenbereichen der reinste Bergbau. Tja, steckt man nicht drin... scheiß Kyrill.


----------



## hefra (15. September 2007)

Dann wird das wieder so eine Drückerstrecke? Oder wirds technisch? Trotz der Downhillsperrung?

Mit Malkmus ist alles geklärt, es gab erst ein technisches Problem mit den Emails (bei mir ist nichts angekommen), dann wurde alles schnell und freundlich berichtigt. Jetzt stimmt alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (16. September 2007)




----------



## Stronglight (19. September 2007)

Wie siehst denn mit der Bodenbeschaffenheit z.Zt. in Grafschaft aus? Habe nämlich irgendwie keine große Lust auf Schlammduathlon wie im letzten Jahr  ...na immerhin hatte man da den ersten Downhill verkürzt um einem das Schlammwatscheln wenigstens dort zu ersparen, man will ja schließlich fahren und nicht wieder 2/3 der Distanz mit schieben und tragen verbringen  da gab es doch auch bestimmte Regeln was den Schiebe.-Trageanteil beträgt, oder?


----------



## hefra (19. September 2007)

Ich gehe mal von Schlamm aus! Spätestens wenn die Funrennen am Samstag waren wird Sonntag Matsch sein. Bei uns (Arnsberg) ist der Wald total naß und außer auf den Waldautobbahnen ziemlich tief. Ich denke im oberem Sauerland wird es nicht anders sein.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (20. September 2007)

Stronglight schrieb:


> ich glaube das hat alles was mit dem Stromausfall zu tun...also wo bitte sollte die Hauptklasse denn noch langgefahren sein? Nee, ich glaube da ist noch ein wenig mehr ausgefallen als nur der Strom...war eben ein nettes Wald und Wiesenrennen für zwischendurch, das haben offensichtlich mehrere so gesehen und sind zum Teil (leider) gar nicht erst gekommen. Gibts denn irgendwo Fotos? Genug geknipst wurde ja, aber auf der "tollen" Hp ist ja nix zu sehen...



...ich hab Fotos, aber ich komm mit dem bearbeiten und hochladen nicht
richtig weiter. Keine Zeit...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Haihappen2811 (22. September 2007)

das Rennen in Grafschaft war ja mal schön und sogar trocken   ( bis auf dieses eine Matschloch da  ) mal gespannt wann die Ergebnisse drinstehn, ich hab heut Nachmittag nichtmehr auf die Liste geguckt


----------



## Haihappen2811 (26. September 2007)

weis schon einer die Termine für 2008 ??

Ich hab nochkeine gefunden ..


----------



## Bonnekessel (26. September 2007)

Allgemein oder nur NRW Cup?


----------



## Haihappen2811 (27. September 2007)

nur NRW Cup reicht mir ;-)


----------



## Blechquaeler (27. September 2007)

Hat richtig Spaß gemacht in Grafschaft, trotz den Streckenänderung. Hammer Wetter! Das bestelle ich hiermit auch für die letzten zwei Rennen des Tune-Frm-Cups...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Becci (28. September 2007)

Blechquaeler schrieb:


> Hat richtig Spaß gemacht in Grafschaft, trotz den Streckenänderung. Hammer Wetter! Das bestelle ich hiermit auch für die letzten zwei Rennen des Tune-Frm-Cups...


 ich erinnere mich an herdorf letztes jahr..nass,schlammig,rutschig aber geil!

büchel war dagegen trocken und angenehm von der temperatur....will hoffen dass es ebenso wird, ansonsten seh ich schwarz bei der abfahrt mit dem baum im weg


----------



## Marc B (3. Oktober 2007)

Becci schrieb:


> ich erinnere mich an herdorf letztes jahr..nass,schlammig,rutschig aber geil!



könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein bisschen über den kurs in herdorf erzählen? fahre ja ganz gerne mal bei marathons mit und hatte dieses jahr in lindlar meine erste xc-rennen-teilnahme. also mich würde die charakteristik des kurses interessieren und eure enidrücke.

vielen dank, ciao,
marc


----------



## Blechquaeler (4. Oktober 2007)

Becci schrieb:


> ich erinnere mich an herdorf letztes jahr..nass,schlammig,rutschig aber geil!
> 
> büchel war dagegen trocken und angenehm von der temperatur....will hoffen dass es ebenso wird, ansonsten seh ich schwarz bei der abfahrt mit dem baum im weg



sieht ja ganz so aus als hätte der Wettergott meine Bestellung mitbekommen...  aber freuen wir uns nicht zu früh...  

CU @ Herdorf


----------



## Haihappen2811 (3. November 2007)

weis denn schon einer die termine für den NRWCup 2008 ?


----------



## Milass (3. November 2007)

Haihappen2811 schrieb:


> weis denn schon einer die termine für den NRWCup 2008 ?



Haltern voraussichtlich 14. september hab ich mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt.


----------



## Eifelscout (3. November 2007)

Haihappen2811 schrieb:


> weis denn schon einer die termine für den NRWCup 2008 ?



Schau mal hier: http://mtb.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Ausschreibung&menuid=230


Viele Grüsse
eifelscout


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (4. November 2007)

ohne Gewähr
4.5 Solingen 
8.6 Grafschaft 
6.7 Hagen DAS HAGEN bei Dortmund  
13.7 Saalhausen (BUndesliga und NRW)  
7.9 Wickede auf Kollision zum 3. Bundesliga lauf 
14.9 Haltern 


dann erlaube ich mir hier aber auch Werbung in eigener Sache:
11.5 Betzdorf
24.5 Bergisch-Gladbach (organisiert vom Rennteam KTT-01)
1.6 Pracht
27.9 Herdorf
4.10 Büchel
(Altenkirchen weiß ich noch nicht)  noch nicht 100 fix, daher noch ohne Gewähr!!!!


Gruß Bonne


----------



## Milass (4. November 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> ohne Gewähr
> 4.5 Solingen
> 8.6 Grafschaft
> 6.7 Hagen DAS HAGEN bei Dortmund
> ...



Bonne, sag doch bitte was zu den neuerungen nächstes Jahr


----------



## Peter88 (4. November 2007)

Man flüstert aus "Tune FRM Cup" wird "BERG Cup"

Wo findet der 3 BL lauf statt?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## Wave (4. November 2007)

1. Münsingen
2. Heubach
3. Saalhausen???
4. noch offen???
5. Bad Salzdethfurt

Vllt ist aber das "noch offene" das Rennen in Saalhausen?! Alles sehr undurchsichtig


----------



## hefra (10. November 2007)

laut Radnet gibt es nur 4 Bundesligarennen!


----------



## Milass (12. November 2007)

stimmt, 

12./ 13. April Internationaler Frühjahrsklassiker Münsingen
24./25. Mai BiketheRock Heubach
12./13. Juli Bike&Fun Saalhausen
20./21. September MTB Race Bad Salzdetfurth

Vorläufiger Zeitplan für die Bundesliga-Rennen
08.30 Uhr Junioren
10.30 Uhr B-Klasse/U23
12.00 Uhr Damen/Juniorinnen
14:15 Uhr Herren/Elite/A

Ich hoffe mal das 8:30 für uns nicht so stehen bleibt


----------



## Racer09 (21. November 2007)

Mal so als Info, beim NRW-Cup solls 2008 wieder ne getrennte Liz. Herrenwertung geben, so das die A-Fahrer endlich wieder ihr eigenes Rennen fahren können und man als B-Fahrer auch mal wieder Land sieht..., B soll zusammen mit U23sein.


----------



## Tomek (21. November 2007)

tztztz na sowas dabei habe ich mich gerade an die halbprofis gewöhnt.......
mit voller vorfreude auf kommende saison
tomek


----------



## Peter88 (21. November 2007)

Wie viele A Fahrer waren denn so im schnitt pro rennen am start?


----------



## BIKEPROS (23. November 2007)

IXS-NRW-Cup 2008
4. Mai Solingen
8. Juni Grafschaft
05./06. Juli Hagen
12. Juli Saalhausen (Hobby + Schüler)
13. Juli Saalhausen (Elite, U23, Damen + Junioren)
17. August Herten
07. September Wickede
14. September Haltern

Die Vorbereitungen für die Saison 2008 laufen auf Hochtouren. Es wird an einem neuen Punktesystem für die Gesamtwertung gearbeitet, ein neues System zum Anmelden geben und ein Rabattsystem für Fahrer die sich für den ganzen Cup anmelden. Die Klasse Elite und U23 wird für den gesamten Cup getrennt gefahren und gewertet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luigi1989 (23. November 2007)

ist mir ja wieder neu das Herten mit dabei ist....mir solls recht sein,desto mehr desto besser!Hoffen wa mal das das so läuft!


----------



## Bonnekessel (23. November 2007)

Wer ist eigentlich für die Termine beim NRW-Cup der Ansprechpartner?

Ich spreche mit Grafschaft (meinem Heimatverein), maile mit Dieter Z. von Saalhausen, telefoniere mit Herr SCh.-Lüz. vom ATV mit Haltern und H.J. Zw. von SV Steele und versuche Termine abzusprechen dann lese ich hier, wieder was von dem Rennen in Herten, genau an dem Wochende wo Altenkirchen ist. ICh bitte denjenigen, der hier die Termine koordiniert, oder das Sagen hat mal Kontakt über PM mit mir auf zunehmen. Ist doch nicht nötig, das 2 Veranstaltungen an einem Wochenende liegen. Wir haben ja schließlich die gleiche Zielgruppe.

Vielen Dank

Bonne (Berg-Bike-Cup ehm. Tune-FRM-Cup)


----------



## Peter88 (23. November 2007)

> Die Klasse Elite und U23 wird für den gesamten Cup getrennt gefahren und gewertet



Ah,
das hört sich schon besser an


----------



## hefra (24. November 2007)

und ich bin grade aus der u23 raus 
naja Elite hört sich ja eh viel besser an


----------



## CC-Freak (26. November 2007)

Sind die Termine richtig    oder kommt noch irgendwas ??


----------



## xc-mtb (6. Januar 2008)

Was ist denn mit der B-Klasse, wird die auch wieder getrennt eingeführt?

Gruß

Matze

Gibt es eigentlich schon ne offizielle HP für 2008?


----------



## BIKEPROS (6. Januar 2008)

www.ixs-nrw-cup.de


----------



## BIKEPROS (19. März 2008)

Nur noch ein Monat Anmeldung mit Startgeldrabatt

Für den Gesamtcup ist eine Voranmeldung mit Startgeldrabatt in Höhe des Startgeldes für eine Veranstaltung möglich. Meldeschluss für den Gesamtcup mit Startgeldrabatt ist der 18.04.2008. Das Startgeld für den Gesamtcup beträgt bei Voranmeldung bis zum 18.04.2008: 

21,00  -  3,00 = 18,00  für die Jahrgänge 1992-1999 
56,00  -  8,00 = 48,00  für Jahrgänge 1990-1991 
84,00 - 12,00 = 72,00  für Jahrgänge 1989 und älter 

www.iXS-NRW-CUP.de


----------



## Der Yeti (19. März 2008)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wo die Strecke in Herten genau sein wird? Auf der HP steht rein gar nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKEPROS (19. März 2008)

Start / Ziel wird auf dem Ewaldgelände sein


----------



## Der Yeti (20. März 2008)

Dachte ich mir schon Danke.


----------

